# huron/ flatrock 2-7-12



## kevint (Mar 8, 2009)

Got into a couple fish today, 2-3 steel,


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Good job! I've been trying to get out but no luck. Did you get a temp and how clear is the river?


----------



## kevint (Mar 8, 2009)

Water was the usual (tan in color) high and lots of debry, temp went up, started and 39.7 and went 42.2
Only saw one other boat and he was on his way out.
The one fish that I am holding is one half of a double the other half found a log jam to hide in!!!


----------



## Riverboss (Dec 23, 2011)

We were on the lower end of the river today and got 2 nice steelhead and lost 2 other ones. All on plugs today .


----------



## kevint (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep, all on plugs too,
We were up stream


----------



## Riverboss (Dec 23, 2011)

I have fished at that dock many of times


----------



## kevint (Mar 8, 2009)

half that doc was under water today!!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

great job on the steelies guys


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

What kind of plugs were u guys using if you dont mind sharing? Also do you guys anchor and let the current do all the work? Never done it before so just trying to figure it out a little incase I ever want to give it a try. THanks guys much appreciated.


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice catch guys. Good job. Going to try and get out today and possibly scare up a walleye or 2.


----------



## mastercaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice!! Ima be out there tomorrow)


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Dang it man, I'm still dealing with this darn back problem. I'm not feeling good enough to get out yet. Hopefully there will still be some fish for me time I turn this crap around. Good luck to whom ever makes it out, don't forget pic's for those who are stuck at home.


----------



## buckmaster48134 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice ones, i have done real well with the black and gold hot n tots down that way, congrats on the nice fish.


----------

